
Get Started with Microsoft Fluid Framework Preview - aspenmayer
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/office/get-started-with-fluid-framework-preview-d05278db-b82b-4d1f-8523-cf0c9c2fb2df
======
aspenmayer
'Modern workplaces require teams and individuals to collaborate faster and
more efficiently than ever before. With instantaneous coauthoring, in-line
mentions, and customizable components such as action item tables and
checklists, Fluid Framework empowers teams to collaborate in a way that feels
live and connected, no matter where you are.'

